# Correct number of #24 shielded connectors



## HMF (May 5, 2011)

Guys,

I want to connect 3 machines to 4 VFDs- a SB Heavy 10, a Burke #4 mill, and a 2 motor Van Norman #12. 

On the SB, I will use the oiginal 3 button switch with relays to work it. On the Burke, I will use the original drum switch on-off-reverse, on the Van Norman I will probably use buttons. 

I am buying a supply of 3 conductor, foil shielded, 24V, 3 conductor wire with drain.


Will this be sufficient for the hookups?

Thanks,


Nelson


----------



## Tony Wells (May 22, 2011)

Nelson,
 what model VFD's are you using? That's not an area I have tons of experience with, as we had just gotten into using them for pump control on our 60 and 100 hp pumps before the company flopped. I'll study up on it.

Jim, I have no problems myself with foil shield, as long as I can use the drain wire for the connection. I use a lot of RG-6 quad shield, and there is both foil and braid on it, two of each. I use compression connectors on it, so there isn't any soldering to make the connections. Nor do I use the foil, but the braid is the active shield. I believe the foil simply augments the shielding.


----------



## Tony Wells (May 22, 2011)

Definitely agreed, Jim. Foil alone is nothing but a nuisance!


----------



## Tony Wells (May 23, 2011)

Ed, with 24g wire, he's bound to be talking about connecting the control circuit. Remoting in to the VFD? I'm not all that familiar with the smaller ones, as I said.


----------



## wawoodman (May 23, 2011)

I just finished hooking up the VFD on my mill, with great help from members of the forum. I bought a couple of RF-45 cords at the Depot, and snipped off the ends. 24 ga, 8 conductor twisted pair, stranded wire. No shielding, but it seems to work fine.


----------



## Tony Wells (May 23, 2011)

Yeah, Ed...he threw me with that too, but the thread title he's got #24, which I thought he meant as gage, and the 24V a typo?? Definitely not large enough to run a motor on a machine. 

woodman, that's commonly called UTP (Unshielded Twisted Pair) Cat 5, 5e, 6, and soon to be seen 7, all with increasing speed ratings. I keep some on hand, in part of my work. Also some STP, Shielded.


----------

